# subject too dark on "M" nikon d40 startrails



## mattbibbey (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've just bought myself a nikon d40 having been a keen photographer for many years, i was particularly looking forward to doing some of the more technical photo's that i've seen. I was really looking forward to doing startrails but when i set the camera up on "M" mode with a fairly large aperture and "bulb" set so i was going to do a ten minute exposure however when i half pressed for focus it wouldn't take when i fully pressed it saying " subject is too dark". PLEASE someone help me!! lol
Matt


----------



## Slaphead (Feb 22, 2009)

It's not taking the picture because the camera can't autofocus in such light. You'll need to switch to manual focus ("M") on the lens and then focus manually.

The message "subject too dark" is appearing only as a warning that the camera thinks it's too dark (it is) - this itself will not prevent the shutter release.

Also for star trails it is generally considered that film is the best medium for this as the digital sensors suffer from amp noise with long exposures due to the sensors temperature increasing.

Welcome by the way


----------



## mattbibbey (Feb 22, 2009)

THANKYOU!!!!! I can't believe it was something so simple! I've been tearing my hair out for the last two days trying to figure it out! Many thanks to you for taking the time to help me out.

Matt


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 22, 2009)

You will probably want to read the thread a few down about star trails, it will show ou hot to shoot it in digital with out noise issues.


----------

